# Bed beard



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly has a tendency to suffer with bed beard. This morning she is sporting the handlebar moustache look! 















Any other 'poos out there who suffer the same?!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

The photos are great, Lolly has that sweet, tousled just woken up look 
Jenna usually wakes in a similar state, especially if she is due for a trim.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

All tye time bit its onlt when they have been pripperly sleeping . It doesnt happen if they are just catnapping. 

it funny when just one side it all smushed up.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Here's Jenna with her tousled muzzle, she's not sporting the usual one sided squished look this morning!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OMG! HAHAHHA too funny!! Yes Lady suffers from this too...usually only on one side...I will try and snap a picture next time....with her lashes being so long too, they are usually tangled up in there somewhere.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Too cute! Bette went to the groomers yesterday, and the bow was bugging her, so she rubbed her face on the carpet, trying to get it out.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

flowerchild said:


> Too cute! Bette went to the groomers yesterday, and the bow was bugging her, so she rubbed her face on the carpet, trying to get it out.


Omg so cute!!! I love her so much!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I just love one-sided squashed look - Biscuit gets that too! It makes him look very poodle!

Honey's beard is very much like Lolly's. I love Lolly's eyes in the second pic - so pretty. x


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

That photo of Bette is priceless


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Glad no one noticed the French fry on the floor! It came with Bette's traditional plain hamburger from McDonalds on grooming day.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

flowerchild said:


> Glad no one noticed the French fry on the floor! It came with Bette's traditional plain hamburger from McDonalds on grooming day.


HAHAHAHHA!!!!!!!!!! that is so funny! Such a special girl she gets a special lunch! too cute. Approximately how old is she?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

oh these are great pictures, we usually get the one sided bed beard on during a day nap, funny he never seems to get it overnight.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

DB1 said:


> oh these are great pictures, we usually get the one sided bed beard on during a day nap, funny he never seems to get it overnight.


we sure need a pic of Mr.Dudley's I have a feeling his would be super adorable


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> HAHAHAHHA!!!!!!!!!! that is so funny! Such a special girl she gets a special lunch! too cute. Approximately how old is she?


Well, I've had her almost a year, and she was 10 then, so she'll be 11 in a week or so!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

These photos are great, made me giggle lots x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> we sure need a pic of Mr.Dudley's I have a feeling his would be super adorable


LOL, will try to remember and get the camera out next time!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love the pictures! We need a funny hair friday night picture special


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Love the pictures! We need a funny hair friday night picture special


Is that us, or the dogs?  It would be a great thread.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Von said:


> Is that us, or the dogs?  It would be a great thread.


Much easier to laugh at the dogs and not nearly as embarrasing!


----------

